# "The Role of Ultrasonography in the Differential Diagnosis of Thyrotoxicosis



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

"The Role of Ultrasonography in the Differential Diagnosis of Thyrotoxicosis.............

http://aace.metapress.com/content/k17w82m6438kp385/


----------

